# Caue and Oak Soaking up the Sun



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You sure do have 2 lucky dogs  

Beautiful shots - thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

They sure are some handsome boys. They are lucky. Mine haven't had the chance to go swimming yet. We went to the park a few days ago, but the creek was high so I wouldn't let them in.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pictures...I love the first one, hey take the picture so we can go play!!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Great pictures! Makes me wish I had a beach nearby. The Missouri and Mississippi aren't the same as a real beach.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Great pictures! I'm taking Jack to the beach for the first time this weekend. Hoping to get even remotely as great pictures!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I want to come back in my next life as one of your dogs! They are always having a great time!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I LOVE your camera, and your dogs. They are gorgeous!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

What setting do you take these on? I assume the sports setting? Do you use the automatic settings for the rest?


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

I always love your pictures. Anybody know of a dog beach in MI?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> What setting do you take these on? I assume the sports setting? Do you use the automatic settings for the rest?


The action shots were done in the Sports Mode and I think I switched to the Landscape mode for the ones of them relatively still on the rocks. I play with some of the more manual modes when I'm not shooting the dogs.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

They are so perfect together !!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I just love seeing pics of these gorgeous pups!!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Great pictures, as they always are. I love the one of the 2 of them coming out of the water! Cute boys they are!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

They are,both,looking amazing!.
Great pictures,as usual!.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a pair!!!
Loving Life & always happy.
Although.......I don't see a stick-in-mouth in any of the pics!!!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Those handsome boys always looks so happy..I love your pictures!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Those pictures are just gorgeous and it looks like your boys had a wonderful day.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

LOVE LOVE LOVE that first shot!

In fact so much I had to do a little playing around! I sure hope you don't mind!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Your boys are gorgeous! I'm sure they had a blast!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jazz & Jules said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE that first shot!
> 
> In fact so much I had to do a little playing around! I sure hope you don't mind!


I love it! Great job. I'll have to add it to my Siggie.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

They say every dog has his day but it looks like your dogs have many, many days. I always enjoy your pictures.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Kings of the Rock. Great pictures and glad that they got to have a great day at the beach. Isnt it nice when the weatherman are wrong sometimes.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Handsome as ever! Great pictures, love the new signature too!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They look great! So grown up.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

They both look so happy together! The first shot is incredible. They are enjoying life for sure!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures. The second one is my favorite.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that's one lucky pair of sea-dawgs


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Great piccys of the boys! We are having clear sunny days too...I think spring is springing!!


----------



## beauindie (Aug 20, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of two beautiful dogs, looks like they were having great fun on the beach!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I especially love the second photo because they look so timeless. These are two of the happiest goldens. . .


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

WooHoo! Another Fantastic Photo Shoot wiff da Boyz! Almost time for a West Grand Lake Adventure!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

love that first photo.


----------



## smiddit (Oct 17, 2009)

Beautiful dogs and camera work. Love your photography. And your dogs.

Brian.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent pics Rob! They are the greatest models! Very GQ!


----------

